
Chicago man shot dead during Facebook live-stream - k-mcgrady
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-36566635
======
k-mcgrady
I find this pretty unbelievable:

>> "The video remains on Facebook with a warning message about its graphic
nature. A spokeswoman for Facebook said the video does not violate company
policy."

Minor nudity == offensive. Man being murdered on live stream == not against
policy.

Probably worth taking some time to fix that policy Facebook.

